
Podcast Addict update has been rejected again from the Play Store - sschueller
https://twitter.com/PodcastAddict/status/1296090447291355136
======
datameta
Rejection with no feedback for a long standing app that excels in its category
is a real shame.

------
unreal6
I loved podcast addict when I used an android phone. This is an utter and
absolute shame.

